# Welcome back to our wonderful Leah!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Morning!

Just a quick note to let all forum members know that the wonderful Leah in our sales department is back from maternity leave. Hoorah!

She's been with us for years and years and is looking forward to speaking to you all as and when your GTR's need insuring.

Don't forget, we offer up to a 15% discount for all members so mention GTR Forum when you give us a call 

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

